# Japanese Pokemon Name Game



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 22, 2011)

YES. The same, but in Japanese.
I'll start.


Zenigame.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 22, 2011)

Ebiwalar


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rafureshia/Rafflesia (it's the same Pokémon and ends with the same letter, but I am not sure what is better)


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 22, 2011)

Aruseus.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 23, 2011)

Sirknight


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 23, 2011)

Tsutarja.


----------



## Flareth (Mar 24, 2011)

Agilder


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 24, 2011)

Rankurusu


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 24, 2011)

Usohachi


----------



## Hyozanryu (May 4, 2011)

Inomū


----------

